# Anyone over 35 having their second baby 10+ years later?



## tag74

I am 38 (39 in July) and pregnant with my second. My first is 13 years old. Nervous and wondering how this labor and delivery will be compared to in my 20s.

Anyone gone through this already that may want to share their story?

My first I gained a total of 55 pounds and had pre-eclampsia. This one I've gained about 25 pounds so far with perfect blood pressure.

Thanks for any stories!

:hugs:


----------



## binksmommy

I'm having baby number 2 ... I'm 38 and kids will be 8 1/2 yrs apart.. This pregnancy has been so ..SO...SOOO much easier! I had emergency c section with first..due to BP issues and was super sick ALL 9 months! This pregnancy ..with meds..my BP is in check .. Had some great months were I wasn't sick at all!! I do have c section planned for May 1st only because I need to plan better because of my 8 year old..I have no family near by to help..so I have to fly them in... BUT now.. Baby is way way way down low with 3 weeks left and I'm being told by Dr office he may not wait :( I have no plan B :(


----------



## Hockeymama

This is actually my third baby, due 12-12-13 but my first son I had at 26, and my second son at 39 now pregnant again at 41. Done after this baby! My first pregnancy was ok although I gained 55 pounds and my delivery was horrific! I wanted to do it natural with NO meds. Big mistake, the kid was 9 lbs. 11 oz. 22 inches long! My 2 nd was 8 lbs. 3 oz. 19 inches, I gained 35 lbs. and had an epideral! Wooooowy what a fabulous difference, after that delivery I finally understood why someone would choose to have more children. My first son had me shell shocked before that. My boys are very close, an the sibling rivalry is virtually non existent due to the age difference. My older son plays competitive ice hockey and his little bro worships the ground he walks on!! Enjoy!


----------



## Rashaa

I'm in the club. I had dd at 29 (she turns 17 today!) DS was born when I was 32....he turns 14 in three weeks. I'm 46 now, and will deliver in Sept. it was a spontaneous pregnancy...Au natural lol... So kids will be 14 and 17 years older. Talk about starting over!


----------



## Rashaa

binksmommy said:


> I'm having baby number 2 ... I'm 38 and kids will be 8 1/2 yrs apart.. This pregnancy has been so ..SO...SOOO much easier! I had emergency c section with first..due to BP issues and was super sick ALL 9 months! This pregnancy ..with meds..my BP is in check .. Had some great months were I wasn't sick at all!! I do have c section planned for May 1st only because I need to plan better because of my 8 year old..I have no family near by to help..so I have to fly them in... BUT now.. Baby is way way way down low with 3 weeks left and I'm being told by Dr office he may not wait :( I have no plan B :(

Blinks...do you have any neighbors or classmates of your daughter who might help in a pinch? Do you go to church/synagogue or such, could someone help from there???


----------



## PharmGirl88

Hockeymama said:


> This is actually my third baby, due 12-12-13 but my first son I had at 26, and my second son at 39 now pregnant again at 41. Done after this baby! My first pregnancy was ok although I gained 55 pounds and my delivery was horrific! I wanted to do it natural with NO meds. Big mistake, the kid was 9 lbs. 11 oz. 22 inches long! My 2 nd was 8 lbs. 3 oz. 19 inches, I gained 35 lbs. and had an epideral! Wooooowy what a fabulous difference, after that delivery I finally understood why someone would choose to have more children. My first son had me shell shocked before that. My boys are very close, an the sibling rivalry is virtually non existent due to the age difference. My older son plays competitive ice hockey and his little bro worships the ground he walks on!! Enjoy!

Hi. I'm new to the forums. I am 36 and just had a positive test last night (and again this morning, and again tonight...can you tell I'm a little surprised!?!) and am also due 12-12-13. My daughter will be 12 on April 30.

I'm still a little apprehensive at this point because I'm worried about how things will work out - I had a positive test a year ago but started bleeding a day later, so I never really adjusted to the idea at that time. It feels a little more "real" this time, even though it has still only been a day. We weren't "trying" but we weren't NOT trying either. Just keeping fingers crossed for now...my first appointment is in a month, assuming nothing goes wrong between now and then.


----------



## M.C.

Hi!

I am 39, DH is 44. By the time I am due next January we will be 40 and 45... and our kids will be 23, 19, and 16. 

For a long time after our youngest was born we really thought we were done, but then a few years ago we decided we really wanted to try for another. I had an early miscarriage. Some health issues developed and I was told I couldn't have anymore. Then I ended up pregnant again and was shocked, but had another early miscarriage. I then understand that what they meant was that I could get pregnant but that it just would likely not end well. We then went from just not trying, to actual trying to prevent. But... we had a little oops a few weeks ago and now here I am. I am just over four weeks. 

I am so many things. I am really happy and hopeful, but I am nervous and cautious as well. I think right now we are considering ourselves 'almost pregnant' until we get some evidence of normal progression at the 6-8 week point. Besides being nervous about the pregnancy, I am worried about our age and how we are going to handle everything psychically and financially. A few years ago when we did try we were in a different place. 

I have to take this one day at a time. If we are still pregnant in a month or two, I will officially start freaking out then.


----------



## TicToc

I am re-posting this from above because my "M.C." account was deactivated due to me getting confused about how to find my lost password for my original account "TicToc", which I can now use again. :dohh:

Hi!

I am 39, DH is 44. By the time I am due next January we will be 40 and 45... and our kids will be 23, 19, and 16.

For a long time after our youngest was born we really thought we were done, but then a few years ago we decided we really wanted to try for another. I had an early miscarriage. Some health issues developed and I was told I couldn't have anymore. Then I ended up pregnant again and was shocked, but had another early miscarriage. I then understand that what they meant was that I could get pregnant but that it just would likely not end well. We then went from just not trying, to actual trying to prevent. But... we had a little oops a few weeks ago and now here I am. I am just over four weeks.

I am so many things. I am really happy and hopeful, but I am nervous and cautious as well. I think right now we are considering ourselves 'almost pregnant' until we get some evidence of normal progression at the 6-8 week point. Besides being nervous about the pregnancy, I am worried about our age and how we are going to handle everything psychically and financially. A few years ago when we did try we were in a different place.

I have to take this one day at a time. If we are still pregnant in a month or two, I will officially start freaking out then.


----------



## Hopingfor

I am 36 and my first son will be 10 in a week and I am due in November. It took us five years to get prego with my first and we have not prevented it since he was born. I had a mc last year so when I had my 11 week us and there was a strong heartbeat I was beyond excited.


----------



## Butterball Ma

33, so not quite 35, but I have an 11 year old DD. This gummy bear will be DH's first of his own, although you would never be able to tell DD isn't actually his. This pregnancy is honestly kicking my butt. The nausea and fatigue are really giving it to me. I'm not sure if that I'm working now has much to do with the difference in pregnancies, as I was a housewife the first time around. I stopped keeping track of how much I gained with DD once I hit 55 lbs, so I'm trying very hard to keep the gain under control this time, especially since I'm starting out with some extra fluff. I'm so excited to have this little bug, but I'm terrified of birth for some reason. I was only in labor for 12 hrs with DD and had a relatively easy delivery, but 11 yrs makes a big difference, lol.


----------



## TicToc

Me too...it's the labor that scares me more than anything. And last time I was SO tough with no pain meds or epi. That's a lot to live up to now that I have all this gray in my hair >_<


----------



## AndiLou74

Hiya,

I am having my 3rd baby and I will be 39 when it is born. I have two other daughters, one who is almost 16 and the other is nearly 14, so a massive gap between my youngest and this new baby.
I am pretty scared this time around as I have a lot of health issues now that I didn't have when I was in my early 20s. I now suffer from clinical depression and have had to do cold turkey off anti depressants, MS/Chronic Fatigue Syndrome and Arthritis in my back, hips and knees.....I also had SPD with my last pregnancy so this one may end up being a barrel of laughs NOT. lol


----------



## TicToc

AndiLou.... we are in such a similar place! I also have so many health issues that I didn't have back in my 20's. It is so much scarier this time around. Someone once told me that having babies was for the young....because they don't know any better yet. :haha:


----------



## mdjoy

I was 32 when I had my 3 year old and my oldest at that time was 12 :/.. it definitely felt brand new again after 12 years! Now I am 35 and my children will be 15, 3, and newborn :-O


----------



## Foxy37

morning ladies
im 38 and have 3 older children 15,17,20 and 2 grandchildren 2 and 6 months .
Feels strange as yes im more tired this time round but yet so much more mentally prepared .
Verry excited .com xx


----------



## anna1976

I'll be 1 month shy of 38 when this baby is born. I will be about 13 weeks along (almost 5 weeks now) when my daughter turns 10! She doesn't know yet, i'm going to tell her after my 8 week ultrasound in a few weeks. So exciting!!!!


----------



## bluebell2012

Oh how exxcited I am to stumble across this thread! :happydance:

I was 19 when I had my first child, a beautiful so...he is now 16 and becoming a very nice young man...

I am 35 now and here comes baby number 2, I will be 36 when it is born in november and my OH will be 37, turning 38 in December. This is his first baby. 

I am so scared what it will be like. I gained 40lbs with the first one and now at 15 weeks tomorrow I have gained only 4lbs. Everything is going well and really other then tired and my little baseball sized lump, I dont feel pregnant at all. 

hoping we can all become bump buddies as I could really use some friends in the same boat as me, I am so tired of people looking at me like I am nuts. OH and I are just over the moon,, praying for a healthy happy baby.


----------



## suprisebaby

Glad to find this board I am 38 and will be 39yrs when I'm due I have a soon to be 11yr old son, didn't think I could have anymore after several m/c now I'm 9.5wks pregnant and feeling pretty miserable. I recently lost over 50lbs and was shocked to find that I'm pregnant!! I'm in better shape now than I was at 27 when I had my son, although still a worrywart. Just feeling old since most of my friends had their children at a much younger age.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I just tested positive TODAY. :) My girls will be 15, 17 and nearly 22 when I deliver. First baby with my hubby. I'll be nearly 43! 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## fibreheart

I would love to know this too.

I had my first at 25 and screamed so loud that the nurses had to try and quiet me because I was scaring the other mothers on the floor. That labor was 6 hours

My second at 26 was 1 hr of hard labor exactly. I was in labor all day, but didn't realize it. I had Braxton Hicks for weeks and she was two weeks late. It wasn't until my plug fell out that I realized I had better go :) I was 9 1/2 cms dialated by the time I got to the emergency registration desk.

Now, I'm pregnant again 10 yrs later and really don't want a labor like my first. It was painful, scary and totally embarrassing. Will I remember? Will my body remember? I really hope it will be easy. I'm a little scared. 

I hope I would be an old pro about it.


----------

